Ask HN: Is Anyone Hiring GCP Engineers? - zefy
======
eb0la
The market for GCP architects and data engineers is quite hot for now.

K8s might be a game changer for data in the next months:

\- Spark can be run inside k8s.

\- There are some "spark replacements" in development that get routinely
tested on k8.

\- Kubeflow (data integration + data science) on k8s is quiet good _now_.

------
verdverm
Yes, want to forward your resume? Email is I my profile.

Any experience with Kubernetes?

